# Happy pigs



## Banned (Jan 7, 2013)

*Wait for it......
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Meg (Jan 8, 2013)

... but then it's not the pigs that are happy at all!


----------



## Banned (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll admit I struggled with a title for this thread, and on second glance, those pigs don't look so happy after all, but hey - ya can't win em all!


----------



## Meg (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree that a catchy title for this one would be tricky without giving away the punchline


----------

